# Border archery 19 inch tempest



## rsawyers (Jan 1, 2012)

Joe that looks awesome! I hope you will have it at ETAR this year! I would love to see it in person. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

rsawyers said:


> Joe that looks awesome! I hope you will have it at ETAR this year! I would love to see it in person.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Thank you and yes this and my CH with the new limbs will be there and you are welcome to take it for a spin


----------



## rsawyers (Jan 1, 2012)

I can't wait! 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

It just doesn't look right.....you shooting a metal riser bow with a stabalizer  . 

Thanks for the video, Bud. Can't wait to see that riser


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

See ya in the morning buddy


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

Once again Joe, you did a great video review of one fantastic looking setup. I'm 
Really glad you got the polymeric shelf plate to work. Thanks for your help.
Dan


----------



## hcorrigall (Apr 1, 2009)

Have read Border limbs break often?


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Well, that answers my question about broadheads


----------



## Longbowfanatic (Mar 5, 2016)

All I can say is, WOW! That is one amazing looking bow. Enjoy it!


----------



## moog5050 (Oct 23, 2012)

Nice review. Thanks Joe.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Great video Joe! :thumbs_up

As you know I have a new 25" Tempest w/ Hex7 limbs still in the factory sleeves and I'm frothing at the mouth to get that assembled and tuned but with a big shoot coming up?...I have to remain focused on getting the new Hex7.5 CH dialed in but that said?...

I couldn't agree more with you in regards too the extremely improved upon LLA system Borders has devised and incorporated into their new Tempest line of risers.

I also concur with your assertions regarding the off the chain and over the top efforts that went into both the design and quality machining of this new line of risers which are obviously passion (and not profit) driven.

Now granted I work for a company that machines mostly high end military jet and rocket components but when my big boss seen me un-boxing my Tempest riser at work?...I held it up and asked him...

*"Hey Tom!...you think we could make and sell these for $780? LOL!"*

He came over to me smiling as I handed him the riser to look over...and he marveled at it with a grin...and muttered..."wow..nice"...then he noticed and cited...the anodized finish...the jager grip....the extra adjustment hardware and weights...and then handed it back to me stating...

*"We'd lose money on that if I quoted it for $7,080.00!!!"* :laugh:

so yeah...once again Borders knocks it out of the park!


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

As always nice review.
Interesting riser.
How much is it?


----------



## Homey88 (Dec 10, 2013)

Wow,what a smooth shooter! Really quiet!


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

DDSHOOTER said:


> Once again Joe, you did a great video review of one fantastic looking setup. I'm
> Really glad you got the polymeric shelf plate to work. Thanks for your help.
> Dan


Dan 

Thank you 

Your polymer shelf plates are awesome


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

hcorrigall said:


> Have read Border limbs break often?


Every limb company has failures


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

BarneySlayer said:


> Well, that answers my question about broadheads


If it can swallow the big Snuffers I would worry to much


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Longbowfanatic said:


> All I can say is, WOW! That is one amazing looking bow. Enjoy it!


Thank you


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

moog5050 said:


> Nice review. Thanks Joe.


Thx Moog


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

JINKSTER said:


> Great video Joe! :thumbs_up
> 
> As you know I have a new 25" Tempest w/ Hex7 limbs still in the factory sleeves and I'm frothing at the mouth to get that assembled and tuned but with a big shoot coming up?...I have to remain focused on getting the new Hex7.5 CH dialed in but that said?...
> 
> ...


Your in for a treat buddy when ya get to your Tempest


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Belicoso said:


> As always nice review.
> Interesting riser.
> How much is it?


Thank you Belicoso and Homey


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

JParanee said:


> Dan
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Your polymer shelf plates are awesome


I finally got to see that custom shelf plate first hand today. Very nice!


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

mrjeffro said:


> I finally got to see that custom shelf plate first hand today. Very nice!


I had to move it out along with the strike plate when I got home 

Adjustability is very nice


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Great video and review as always.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

rsarns said:


> Great video and review as always.


Thank you sir 

Greatly appreciate it  

I think you would like this riser


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

What's the price for one of these? See nothing on the site.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

JParanee said:


> Thank you sir
> 
> Greatly appreciate it
> 
> I think you would like this riser


😎 I much prefer a 21 or longer. I heard they make a 25". 😉


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

sawtoothscream said:


> What's the price for one of these? See nothing on the site.


I saw where Jinkster posted in the last day or two, $780.00--I think.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Jim Casto Jr said:


> I saw where Jinkster posted in the last day or two, $780.00--I think.


But his is 25" riser, figured the 19" would drop the price some.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

sawtoothscream said:


> But his is 25" riser, figured the 19" would drop the price some.


Saw the 19 is $667.00


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

This shows my latest setup in slow motion 

Now my editing software doesn't allow me to slow it more but it is telling I think at how dead in the hand these bows can be when setup correctly


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

JParanee said:


> This shows my latest setup in slow motion
> 
> Now my editing software doesn't allow me to slow it more but it is telling I think at how dead in the hand these bows can be when setup correctly


Looks pretty stable!

Maybe I do want one, and limbs to go with it.

Not this year though


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

That's just a cool looking rig ..Very stable looking also


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

JParanee said:


> Saw the 19 is $667.00


thanks


----------



## Demmer (Dec 1, 2012)

Looks good Joe!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Demmer said:


> Looks good Joe!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Thx buddy anxious for you to come visit I'm gonna get you to give me some sound shooting advice


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

BarneySlayer said:


> Looks pretty stable!
> 
> Maybe I do want one, and limbs to go with it.
> 
> Not this year though


I'm kinda bummed I was all excited to shoot my CH with the new limbs and now this thing with light limbs is so much fun I just ordered a new set of hex 7.5's with the new cores to mount up  

These guys are killing me


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

That is one wicked looking bow.....J, you have shot other recurves and I'm sure you have an opinion of the difference....For us out here that have never shot a Border Bow, can you enlighten us, with your opinion, the major difference?


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

rembrandt said:


> That is one wicked looking bow.....J, you have shot other recurves and I'm sure you have an opinion of the difference....For us out here that have never shot a Border Bow, can you enlighten us, with your opinion, the major difference?


Hi Rem

Let's trace my history show a proper opinion can be shared 

I have always been a recurve hunter 

I didn't come from compounds 

I started shooying at very young age and was the kid that brought his own recurve to gym classs for archery days 

Life was grand back than  

Grew up with Hill , Bear, etc with smatterings of pope and young and the other pioneers 

Somewhere in my 20's I got caught up with the heavy bow syndrome and even some Asbell 

Even started snap shooting to handle 70 pound recurves etc but realized for the type of hunting I do on the ground a lot of drawing and holding when deer went behind trees turned their head etc was more advantages to my hunting style 

My main reads were since I'm a whitetail fanatic Wensels , Rotharr and their like 

I always loved high performance recurves and shot Fedora 560's for years and still have a lot of them 

As I matured as a hunter I started going lighter and since fedora lived near me I got him to drop,weight on a lot of my bows and I got away from snap shooting but my form was still not what I would call good 

I was in my own world 

Only shot with a few friends and eventually they all converted to compounds 

I stuck with the recurve and every fall I'd reread my whitetail books and sharpen my broadheads and shoot in my own private world 

One day thru my knife connections I got invited to a trad shoot 

I didn't really consider myself Trad .... I was a guy that just shot and hunted with a recurve 

I went and I saw other guys that shot like me 

They were very nice  



I just liked single strings and my fingers more than sites and releases.... that is why I stuck with recurves 

So I started going to more shoots and meeting more people and seeing different peoples equipment and techniques 

I saw what was possible with a single string 

I've always been attracted to high performance kit wether it be cars , bikes or bows 

That is Border Archery ....... high performance kit that is breaking all traditions and forging a path to what I believe is the future in single strings especially hunting bows 

It's a family owned business that is driven like few that I have meet in this industry 

Where others are content to rest on their laurels .. the Sids and the people they have assembled are constantly moving forward 

It's a father and son that head up the company and I dig that ...... I worked with my dad till he was too old to,work and than I took care of him in my home till he passed away 

My mom who is 84 still lives in a carriage house on my property so the family sentiment hits home with me 

So I'm sorry to be so long winded but to explain where I'm at with these bows I needed to explain where I came from 

It is no secret I like very high quality items 

I drive porsches and Ducatis and all of my firearms , knives are customs 

I'm a pain in the ass with perfection in my work and my toys 

I believe Border bows are the finest high performance bows on the planet 

There are many bows in my rack that are equally as beautiful such as my Silvertip's etc but nothing performs like these bows 

The Silvertip is using a 30 year limb design 

The current bows I'm shooting are so current they have only been released in the last few months 

I am not a traditionalist 

I want the highest quality best performing equipment I can buy 

What do these bows do for me ? 

They allow me to drop drastic weight and still get even better performance than I did with heavy bows that hurt my form 

I used to shoot hunched over and had a short draw 

So if someone is attracted to what I consider the highest performing recurves out there...... there really is only one choice 

Border Archery 

These Hex 7 series limbs have a draw that is rather unique 

You pick up weight early and there incredible smooth back end allows me to get into my shot better 

Since shooting these bows and Rod Jenkins  my draw has gotten longer and I have a completely different form than from years ago 

Sorry for the long post but it's been a long road  









Eventually I ended up at Denton Hill


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

A little note on tuning 

When I started setting up this bow I had one day before a shoot I wanted to attend 

I had no raw shafts so I had to make due with what I had 

Now I have a lot of arrows and every set has a bare shaft so I can reference that set 

After having a bareshaft blow up on me ...(guys check your shafts) needless to say I had a bit of a flinch  

This is just after it happened my whole arm in that area turned black  







Well anxious to take this setup to the shoot I made due with what I had but my tune was not what I would call acceptable 

I was to high on the brace and got a little ass backwards with brave height and center shot 

Don't get me wrong 

The bow still shot but not at what I would call optimal settings 

Now with conventional recurves we all know that a lower brace height makes for a faster bow but you can weaken an arrows spine by increasing brace height

These limbs don't really behave that way 

I had my brace to high and my center shot off 

Well tonight I got it figured out and I'm back within proper specs  

Point is of this post is to say no matter how experienced you are when setting up these limbs step out of the box on conventional tuning 





Still a tad stiff but real close


----------



## Homey88 (Dec 10, 2013)

Damn Joe,glad you are ok! Was that bruise from the arrow?


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

JParanee said:


> Hi Rem
> 
> Let's trace my history show a proper opinion can be shared
> 
> ...


Good read and the limbs appear to me to be a super idea....if the smallest recurve makes a difference then those Hex limbs ought to be fantastic......What, may I ask, is the least DW that is offered in those limbs? Can they be made in the 30lb range?


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

rembrandt said:


> Good read and the limbs appear to me to be a super idea....if the smallest recurve makes a difference then those Hex limbs ought to be fantastic......What, may I ask, is the least DW that is offered in those limbs? Can they be made in the 30lb range?


Rem 

I believe they can 

I'll get Sid on here to better answer


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

JParanee said:


> Rem
> 
> I believe they can
> 
> I'll get Sid on here to better answer


Thanks.....I like the whole idea of a recurve at its max.....I don't believe that much curve in the limbs can be improved on.......


----------

